
The Quest to Make Code Work Like Biology Just Took a Big Step - edward
http://www.wired.com/2016/06/chef-just-took-big-step-quest-make-code-work-like-biology/
======
brudgers
Discussion of Habitat:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11901938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11901938)

